

Ask HN: What IRC rooms do you frequent? - jcapote

Lately I've been hanging out at #jruby, always something interesting being discussed there. What about you guys?
======
abstractbill
Speaking of IRC, I realized this weekend I've implemented what I believe is
the world's largest IRC network (the Justin.TV chat system).

According to searchirc.com QuakeNet peaks at about 170k users, whereas
Justin.TV chat has gone up to 188k concurrent users so far.

I should write something about how JTV Chat was implemented - there's some
interesting stories.

~~~
doodyhead
Would love to hear about this also -- sounds like a brilliant example of reuse
in software engineering.

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24718>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=117658>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85189>

------
r00k
Arggh...rooms? Rooms is AOL-speak. :)

You mean channels.

------
davidw
#startups on freenode has a few people from this site.

------
hapless
There are no IRC channels in which I want to admit being involved.

------
astrec
#startups, #django, #clojure but to tell you the truth it changes all the
time. for me it's not really a social thing - i'm just scanning for the
occasional nugget of wisdom, or seeking help.

------
mindcrime
On FreeNode, I auto join these channels when I bother to start my IRC client,
which may or may not happen any given day.

#trilug (Triangle Linux User's Group)

#trijug (Triangle Java User's Group)

#trilug-mtb (people in trilug who ride MTBs)

#fedora

#centos

#asterisk

#centos

#openmoko

#java

#eclipse

#spring

#jboss

#hibernate

#ruby

#erlang

#prolog

#lisp

#ai

#swig

#machinelearning

#openqabal

------
j0ncc
Web entrepreneur talk @ <http://webetalk.com/chat.php>

or

#webetalk on irc.webetalk.com

------
tialys
#nmu on csc.nmu.edu My CS department runs an unofficial server that we all SSH
into and screen through IRSSI. We get a lot done that way. Makes planning our
ACM/LUG meetings easier too since you can scrollback and see the previous
discussions.

~~~
tlrobinson
That's a great idea, I wish we had that in college.

------
lucraft
Banshee, Concatenative, Gtk+, RSpec, Rubinius, Ruby-GNOME2, Vala, YAML

------
matt1
#rubyonrails on freenode

------
mst
Most of irc.perl.org - notably #moose is quite good for discussing meta-model
type stuff even if not directly in a perl context.

Plus a few bits and pieces on freenode.

------
ideamonk
#ai is good. #python for help in python #c++ to help ;)

------
jeremychase-2
#debian, #linode, #lighttpd, #drupal-support, #wordpress, #amateur_radio, and
a private channel. On freenode, oftc, and efnet. Colloquy is nice. ;)

~~~
gecko
Have they fixed the issue where sometimes the entire chat conversion
disappears until you switch themes a couple of times?

~~~
jeremychase-2
I can't say.. I picked a theme and haven't changed it.

------
DarkShikari
Freenode: #x264dev, #x264, #avisynth, #ffmpeg, #videolan, #mplayer, #ffmpeg-
devel, #mplayerdev, #xvid, #uncov

Rizon: #darkhold, #cccp

------
unalone
I haven't been able to find an IRC client I like for the Mac, so for the last
few months I've been completely clean.

~~~
gsiener
I've been using Colloquy. Not great but gets the job done.

~~~
unalone
I can't get it to open up chat rooms. I enter in the room name and it goes
entirely blank. And their help files are rubbish.

~~~
silencio
Try Help > Colloquy Chat Room. I'm there as 'jane', and maybe I'm not there
all the time, but I can try to help when I am :)

Also you might want to try building from svn, I've got some builds up on
<http://janeylicious.com/colloquy/> if you're interested.

Also if Colloquy isn't your thing, there's also LimeChat and Linkinus. I've
got lots of bitching that Colloquy's a dead project (with commits from a day
ago...) and people who decide to switch have found those two clients to be
useful, although Linkinus is shareware.

------
truebosko
#django, #python, #startups on freenode.

Most active in #django, can be a pretty fun channel at times

------
stuartcw
#space when there is a shuttle launch or other interesting live NASA TV
coverage

------
ekpyrotic
Freenode: #physics, #math, #trivia

UnderNet: #philosophy, #trivia

------
ivanstojic
#startups, #lisp, #php, #dojo on freenode #java, #c on efnet

------
thomasmallen
#cakephp and #python maybe...I prefer mailing lists.

------
tene
freenode: #utah, #lojban, #perl6 irc.perl.org: #parrot I also hang out in my
ISP's IRC channel for convenient occasional tech support.

------
fogus
#clojure, #scala

------
herdrick
I've been lurking in #clojure lately.

------
emmett
#postgresql, #ruby-lang, #python

------
tlrobinson
#cappuccino on freenode ;)

------
srn
#elinux and #linuxchix

------
zitterbewegung
#scheme on freenode.

~~~
apgwoz
+1 for #scheme--it's been a while since I've been on IRC, but enjoy that,
#emacs (cause I learn a lot), #autonomo.us and on occasion hop into #lisp

